# Any Paph dealers near Denver, Co.



## Darin (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, My wife and I have decided to make a last minute drive to Denver for Thanksgiving with her family (only 1200 miles  - if mama is happy the rest of the family (especially daddy) is happy) 

Are there any dealers/nurseries out that way that I should check out while I am out there?

Thanks,
Darin


----------



## Paphs-in-Colo (Nov 18, 2010)

It's not just paphs, but you'll want to hit Fantasy Orchids in Louisville (15 minute drive north of Denver). They have the largest paph selection in this area.
http://www.fantasyorchids.com/
--Jaye


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome Jaye!


----------



## Darin (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Jaye!!! Thats really close to family (they live in Arvada).


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2010)

You might want to contact someone in the Denver Orchid Society -- they would certainly know how to answer your question:
[email protected]

Their website:
http://www.denverorchidsociety.org/index.html


----------

